# Concerns about b6 frame



## Neal405 (Nov 11, 2021)

So I just purchased this b6 about a month ago and on closer inspection I see these cracks where the stays meet the crank housing. How concerned should I be with them?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 11, 2021)

is that a 46?

I wouldn't worry about it. looks like poor work from the factory.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 11, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> is that a 46?
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it. looks like poor work from the factory.



Schwinn = Poor workmanship??? 😱 😏🤔


----------



## Neal405 (Nov 11, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> is that a 46?
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it. looks like poor work from the factory.



I have 2 B# stamp bikes, one has the skinny dropouts the other doesn't 🤷


----------



## vincev (Nov 11, 2021)

I would not ride it until frame is fixed


----------



## Neal405 (Nov 11, 2021)

Are the 2 piece's pressed together then brazed? Does anyone know how far the bottom crank housing reaches into the stays?


----------



## mrg (Nov 11, 2021)

Can't really tell from the pics if it's cracks or incomplete factory welds?, kinda looks like incomplete welds to me.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 11, 2021)

Those joints are electro-welded. Two pieces fused together with high current but it looks like they didn't get the job done 100%. The stays don't go into the BB shell, the shell has protruding nubs that the stays are welded to. The first post war frames were pretty ugly at those joints but yours is one of the worst I've seen. Depending on what your plan is for that piece, it might be a good idea to get it welded up.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 11, 2021)

it has been my experience that an item that is going to fail from a factory flaw will do so long before 75 years have passed.


----------



## ozzie (Nov 11, 2021)

If you are really concerned have someone weld it, but to do it effectively it you would probably have to take the area back to clean metal.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 11, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> it has been my experience that an item that is going to fail from a factory flaw will do so long before 75 years have passed.




If all the kids that owned these weighed as much as an adult then it would have most likely failed 75 years ago. I've seen adult ridden middleweights where the BB's were ripped apart and the cantilever bars ripped loose at the down tubes and one where the down tube actually broke were the cantilever bars were welded.. If it's not going to get ridden, then it will be good for another 75 years.   👍


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 11, 2021)

please send that unsafe frame to me for proper disposal.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 12, 2021)

I'd take it off some sweet jumps and see if it holds up.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 12, 2021)

Re list it as,”Untested.”


----------



## Neal405 (Nov 12, 2021)

Thanks everyone for the advice! Guess I'll just look at it


----------



## PlasticNerd (Nov 13, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> Re list it as,”Untested.”



Or-- "Easy Fix" !!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## PlasticNerd (Nov 13, 2021)

Neal405 said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice! Guess I'll just look at itView attachment 1511106



Would you just look at that !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 13, 2021)

If it were mine....I'd clean the area well with wd-40. And check for cracks after that....might look like a crack but could just be crud....stuff was not perfect in the area due to process they used to join the tubes. And any welder with some experience can fix it ....may not be cheap but you'll feel safe riding it. And if you don't want to mess with it. Post it for sale. Then you'll have shopping money for a better example.


----------



## REC (Nov 24, 2021)

Have seen this before - and have repaired same. The bike was / is just fine. The painter called me after putting color on and was having a fit because the frame was cracked - ground it and showed him it was not, brazed it up, filed it smooth and he shot it again for no charge. Have gone through this with several painters. The only one that had no problem with it did the same thing I did - ground it to be sure, brazed it up and leveled it nicely.  Early postwar frames were pretty ugly in some places.... like those stay joints.
REC


----------



## Neal405 (Nov 25, 2021)

REC said:


> Have seen this before - and have repaired same. The bike was / is just fine. The painter called me after putting color on and was having a fit because the frame was cracked - ground it and showed him it was not, brazed it up, filed it smooth and he shot it again for no charge. Have gone through this with several painters. The only one that had no problem with it did the same thing I did - ground it to be sure, brazed it up and leveled it nicely.  Early postwar frames were pretty ugly in some places.... like those stay joints.
> REC



Thanks REC, I did end up cleaning and looking at it closer. It's definitely solid and I dont think there would be a problem. The bike is not going to be a daily rider so I will just keep an eye on it for future problems if any arise.


----------



## kreika (Nov 25, 2021)

You could keep a look out for another frame and swap parts?


----------

